# Oak vanity unit help please !



## stonehead (28 Feb 2012)

Hello I am trying to build an oak vanity unit for some stone sinks I have had sitting around for 5 years !
I am a noob to the wood work world and I am learning as I go along.

The sinks are 500 mm x 400 mm x 150 mm 

I want it to fit flush on the stand, the inside of the stand where the sink sits has no wood it rests on the outside of the frame but flush.

Legs x 4 : 700 x 100 x 100 mm 
Struts x 4 : 300 x 75 x 20 mm
Back block x 1 : 500 x 100 x 150 mm

Can anyone see any problems with these dimensions ? 

Any help would be great.







Here is my 3d effort.


----------



## AndyT (28 Feb 2012)

When you say 'struts' assuming you mean the horizontal rails joining the legs, I don't think you will want four pieces the same length unless your sinks are square - you will need two long ones and two short ones. Also, you will need to allow some extra length on those pieces for tenons, to go into mortices in the legs. If the legs are 100mm square the tenons would need to be about 50mm long, so add 100mm to the visible lengths of your rails, plus a bit for what is lost as sawdust in the cutting.

If your back block is going to be jointed as well (and it should) then the back legs will also need to be a bit longer to allow for the joints.

Although you will probably be able to find oak in these sizes, you might be better off buying thinner stock and glueing up several pieces. Seasoning bigger sections takes longer, so you either pay a lot more for the time taken, or get stock which is more likely to move /twist / bend after construction.


----------

